# DNA testing?



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

SO, I got a doggy catalog in the mail, and in it is a "Canine Heritage Breed Test", aka, a DNA test kit to find out what breed(s) your dog is. Has anyone done this? I'm contemplating doing it. Its $120 and you'll receive your results in 4-6 weeks. It says the test identifies over 100 breeds. Would I be wasting my money??


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

YES! Youtube that Crap test. Breed DNA Profiles have yet to be figured out, the tests are false. You can't tell what someones race is by their DNA, same goes for dogs. The DNA code is so long, that a lot of it is as uncharted as outer space.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, the founder of CHAKO in California tested her show CH AmStaff and got back that he was a Border Collie x Boston Terrier x Bulldog.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Yeah, the founder of CHAKO in California tested her show CH AmStaff and got back that he was a Border Collie x Boston Terrier x Bulldog.


Ahahahhaha. Thats INSANE!!!

Thanks guys. I was curious, but will not be wasting $120!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Yeah, the founder of CHAKO in California tested her show CH AmStaff and got back that he was a Border Collie x Boston Terrier x Bulldog.


Yeah but what would be kinda funny is if that was truly what made up that dog! HAHA!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> Yeah but what would be kinda funny is if that was truly what made up that dog! HAHA!


That is wha t I was thinking!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> That is wha t I was thinking!


lolololol :hammer::clap::rofl:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Yeah, the founder of CHAKO in California tested her show CH AmStaff and got back that he was a Border Collie x Boston Terrier x Bulldog.


I remember seeing her youtube video, I literally LOLed when I saw that. Then I was bummed cause I really wanted to know if my big red dog had anything else in him.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I know it's completely different, but do you guys think the profiling is 100% accurate?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

yes. With DNA profiling you are matching known DNA.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, paternal testing is a cake walk in comparison.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that's how i felt too, i know it's off topic, but is it unheard of to get a false negative match back from the DNA-VIP Program when the breeding was physically seen happening?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

aaand you know the bitch was not in contact with other males?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I've never heard of it in the doggy world. I do know that it happens with humans though. But it's mostly human er, like when machines don't get recalibrated and eyes get tired.
I have a buddy that paid child support of 4 years and he really just did NOT believe the courts DNA results, mostly because the child was an obvious multi-race. SO he tested with a home kit and it cam back neg and he petitioned and finally it came back a big OOPS. Ugh, and the worst part was that it was the court and the lab that messed up and they wanted to file a case against the woman. Dude is still in that boys life, he just doesn't have to pay anymore(in case you were curious).


----------

